# Finally—-Eye Round in the SV (Fork Tender!!)



## Bearcarver

*Finally—-Eye Round in the SV *(Fork Tender!!)

I finally got some Eye Round to do my Sous Vide Test for tenderness.

Some of you might remember that being able to turn Tough Meat into Tender Meat was one of the 2 main reasons I was thinking of buying an SV Oven.

So I saw Eye Round in the “Giant” sale flyer on a 40% off sale.

So Mrs Bear was going there anyway, so I told her if they end up less than $5 a pound Get one, and if they were under $4, get two of them.

So they were $3.29 & she brought 2 of them home!!!

Then I went on my hunt to see just what temp & how long I wanted to try for my first attempt.

The internet, as usual, was all over the place, running from 12 hours to 50 hours, with temps varying from 130° to 138° for a 3 pound piece of Eye Round.

However the biggest percentage of them were using 131° to 134° for between 24 and 30 hours.

So I decided to try 132° for 27 hours on the first 3 pound Half Eye Round, and see what happens.

BTW: This Roast was 4" thick @ the Thickest point.

So I cut both Eye Rounds in half, seasoned with CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, Vacuum bagged & Double Sealed both ends of all 4 pieces.

Stuck 3 of them in the Freezer & put one in the Fridge.

Then the next day I put the one in my Sous Vide Supreme, set it at 132°, and let it roll for 27 hours.

What happened was UNBELIEVABLE !!!

This thing came out “Fork-Tender” and Mighty Tasty!!

I cut two nice small steaks for Me & the Mrs. 

Mrs Bear added Mashed Taters with Gravy, Peas, and Some Tater Tots with gravy too.

Then after Supper, I cut up the rest of the roast into small pieces for Sammies for the next couple meals.

I’ll post some Sammies in the next few Days.

This Result, along with being able to reheat my Signature Prime Rib leftover slices without changing them in any way make the Sous Vide worth every Penny!!

Hope you all enjoy the Pics (Below),

Bear



Two Whole Eye Rounds @ $3.29 per pound:








Cut each one in half, and add CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder:







Vac Bagging 4 seasoned Eye Round Roasts. Freeze 3, Fridge one:







One 3 pound Roast in Sous Vide Supreme. Two Tablespoons adding weight:







Set at 132° for 27 hours:







One Steak for the Bear & One Steak for the Mrs:







Bear's Supper:







132° Fork Tender Eye Round Steak:


----------



## gary s

Nice !!   I was wondering when you were going to do this one. Looks great Bear, like the cutting with a fork pic.







Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice !!   I was wondering when you were going to do this one. Looks great Bear, like the cutting with a fork pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

This was the best Success I've had yet with my Sous Vide Supreme.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks great Bear, I've been meaning to try this too... so I'm glad to see your results turned out like that!  Nice SV cook!   Thumbs Up


----------



## xray

Looks like a successful SV bear! Tasty too!! Now that you have a temp and time dialed in you could repeat those results.  Just add a little extra time for the frozen ones.

I did my frozen London broil the other day (posted it with Qview) and it came out fantastic. So it gives me piece of mind to pop a frozen bag in the SV bath in the morning and know i'll have a good dinner when I get home.


----------



## griz400

Looks fantastic ...


----------



## stovebolt

Great post as usual. Point for you.

Chuck


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, It's posts like these that keep getting me to think about a SV machine. That steak looks tender,tender and tenderer ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  point


----------



## HalfSmoked

Another fine job by the Bear. I think you should send out invites for a taste test party.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for another great job.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Bear, I've been meaning to try this too... so I'm glad to see your results turned out like that! Nice SV cook!


Thank You Justin!!

I was anxious to try this, because it was one of the main reasons I got this SV thing. 

However my stores didn't have ANY Eye Round in the flyers for months, until this time. And $3.29 was a Great price!!

Now I know it really can turn tough meat into Tender Meat.

I'm going to try another one today, but it's only about 3 1/2" Thick, and I'm going to try 24 hours on this one, instead of 27 hours (132° again).

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

griz400 said:


> Looks fantastic ...


Thank You Griz!!

And for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, It's posts like these that keep getting me to think about a SV machine. That steak looks tender,tender and tenderer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> point


I'll just repeat, "Turning Tough Meat into Tender, along with being able to reheat my Signature Prime Rib leftover slices without changing them in any way make the Sous Vide worth every Penny!!" This thing is amazing!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Another fine job by the Bear. I think you should send out invites for a taste test party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for another great job.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Fantastic cook Bear.  27 hours??   That's as bad as waiting for meat to cure.  

Like everything else, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Fantastic cook Bear. 27 hours?? That's as bad as waiting for meat to cure.
> 
> Like everything else, it's worth the wait.


Thank You Adam!!

I just did one for 24 hours, but it was 1/2" thinner & less weight.

It was every bit as Perfect as this one was.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

stovebolt said:


> Great post as usual. Point for you.
> 
> Chuck


Thank You Chuck!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Xray said:


> Looks like a successful SV bear! Tasty too!! Now that you have a temp and time dialed in you could repeat those results. Just add a little extra time for the frozen ones.
> 
> I did my frozen London broil the other day (posted it with Qview) and it came out fantastic. So it gives me piece of mind to pop a frozen bag in the SV bath in the morning and know i'll have a good dinner when I get home.


Thank You Xray!!

I Appreciate the Tips!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks fantastic Bear!

I know this was one of the reasons you have wanted a SV machine & it sure looks like it's working well for you.

That meal looks delicious & just had to go on the carousel!

Very nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## meatsweats86

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Adam!!
> 
> I just did one for 24 hours, but it was 1/2" thinner & less weight.
> 
> It was every bit as Perfect as this one was.
> 
> And Thanks for the Points.
> 
> Bear


Did you notice any difference in texture from 24 hrs to 27 hrs? I wonder if you gave it a good sear first and then vac sealed and sous vide if it would enhance the flavor at all from the browning?

I will doing 2 Ribeyes this weekend. Sous Vide for 3 hours at 130° then seared on the cast iron for 30 seconds each side.


----------



## Bearcarver

MeatSweats86 said:


> Did you notice any difference in texture from 24 hrs to 27 hrs? I wonder if you gave it a good sear first and then vac sealed and sous vide if it would enhance the flavor at all from the browning?
> 
> I will doing 2 Ribeyes this weekend. Sous Vide for 3 hours at 130° then seared on the cast iron for 30 seconds each side.


Not really:

This was actually the thin end of the one above, and I did it for less time because of that, and also just to compare.

Hard to believe, but this one seemed even more Fork Tender than the first one.

I might try 21 hours on the thin half of the other one. I figure I won't learn if I don't try.

I know some sear first, but I prefer searing last, if at all, like you're going to do your Ribeyes.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Bear!
> 
> I know this was one of the reasons you have wanted a SV machine & it sure looks like it's working well for you.
> 
> That meal looks delicious & just had to go on the carousel!
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

Yup---The two most important reasons I bought this SV have been Huge Successes!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## candurin

You've got me bear...  although we can never get eye round that cheap, I've been needing to blow the dust off my Anova w/cooler mod.  It's been lonely for at least a few months as the MES gets all my attention in the summer.


----------



## Bearcarver

candurin said:


> You've got me bear... although we can never get eye round that cheap, I've been needing to blow the dust off my Anova w/cooler mod. It's been lonely for at least a few months as the MES gets all my attention in the summer.


Thank You candurin!

Yup, like I said, Eye round is usually closer to $5 around here. Don't know what happened here.

I've been doing a lot of SV, so I don't forget how by the time Winter rolls along.

I'm Smoking a Beef Tenderloin today, so my Smoker still Loves me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sky monkey

I'm going to keep my eye out for this cut! (See what I did there, lol)

Great post, point for you sir


----------



## Bearcarver

Sky Monkey said:


> I'm going to keep my eye out for this cut! *(See what I did there, lol)*
> 
> Great post, point for you sir


Thank You Monkey!!

Yup----An Eye for an Eye!!

And Thanks for the Point.

Bear


----------



## bluefrog

I followed Bears post 130 degrees for 17 hours...Fork tender and delish.  Hard to belive how tender this piece of meat was and still med. rare.


----------



## jfsjazz

Bluefrog: How large (lbs) was the cut? 

TY.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Nice one Bear! You finally did it! Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver

bluefrog said:


> I followed Bears post 130 degrees for 17 hours...Fork tender and delish. Hard to belive how tender this piece of meat was and still med. rare.


That's Great Frog!!

I have two pieces about the same Thickness as the ones I did in 27 & 24 hours.---Both Fork Tender.

Next one I'll try 21, and if that's still Fork Tender, I'll be trying 18 hours.

Thanks for the info on yours. Remember how thick yours was?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Browneyesvictim said:


> Nice one Bear! You finally did it! Congrats!


Thank You Victim!!

Yup--It took a long time to get my hands on some Eye Round !!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## disco

Beautiful beef, Bear! Definitely point worthy. 

If I ever get some time, I may have to look at a SV.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Beautiful beef, Bear! Definitely point worthy.
> 
> If I ever get some time, I may have to look at a SV.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

You'd love it !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dieseladdiction

Bear, do you think this will work good for cutting up to put in vegetable beef Soup?   I just got 2 the other day cause they were on sale for I believe $3.6x/ lb I am going to try using this instead of top round roast that was way to expensive. 
 One I cut to make into jerky and the 2nd is bagged up (with some Montreal steak seasoning and little bit of beef bullion) to sous vide in the next day or so when it works into my schedule. For making into the soup.
 Just seen this thread trying to figure out best  time and temp for me to use.
For whatever reason the one roast was your normal lean round and that's one i used for jerky but the other one was only about 2/3 as thick as normal and had lots of marbling thru it so I am using it for the soup.


----------



## Bearcarver

DieselAddiction said:


> Bear, do you think this will work good for cutting up to put in vegetable beef Soup? I just got 2 the other day cause they were on sale for I believe $3.6x/ lb I am going to try using this instead of top round roast that was way to expensive.
> One I cut to make into jerky and the 2nd is bagged up (with some Montreal steak seasoning and little bit of beef bullion) to sous vide in the next day or so when it works into my schedule. For making into the soup.
> Just seen this thread trying to figure out best time and temp for me to use.
> For whatever reason the one roast was your normal lean round and that's one i used for jerky but the other one was only about 2/3 as thick as normal and had lots of marbling thru it so I am using it for the soup.


I would think that would be Great in Soup!

And done like I did this one would mean it wouldn't be tough to chew!!

Actually I would go with 24 hours instead of 27, but everything else the same.

Also I would trim any fat & silver skin off that may be on the outside.

Bear


----------



## txdvr

Hey Bear, I've been considering a SV machine for awhile now, but now you've just made me want to do it even more.

You may already know about this site, but check this guy out... He does several different recipes... Some turn out good, some are total fails, but he pays for the meat instead of me.

Let me know what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpFuaxD-0PKLolFR3gWhrMw


----------



## Bearcarver

TXDVR said:


> Hey Bear, I've been considering a SV machine for awhile now, but now you've just made me want to do it even more.
> 
> You may already know about this site, but check this guy out... He does several different recipes... Some turn out good, some are total fails, but he pays for the meat instead of me.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpFuaxD-0PKLolFR3gWhrMw


Absolutely the best ones on YouTube!!!
I can get YouTube on my 65" screen, and I watch a lot of cooking videos.

I can tell you that "*Sous Vide Everything" (The guys on that link) *are by far the best ones to watch.

Every time I want to try something new, I check the chart that came with my "Sous Vide Supreme", then I look at my 3 Sous Vide books.

Then I go to YouTube, and do a search, and theirs are the first ones I watch. That guy is Great !!

Bear


----------



## txdvr

I like the way he Sears his meat after the cooking is done... That "Searzall Torch attachment that  he uses is a beast!


----------



## Bearcarver

TXDVR said:


> I like the way he Sears his meat after the cooking is done... That "Searzall Torch attachment that  he uses is a beast!


Yeah---That thing is $75.

I was thinking about getting one, and Mrs Bear asked if it makes it taste better or just look better. I said just look better----So we don't need one.

I got a grill pan that adds grill marks instead.

I like the way he has the other two guys taste test & tell which way they like things best.

He did that with adding butter to the vac pack of meat & not adding butter, and it was unanimous----Don't bother with the butter on red meats.

He even did some types of meat "Seared after SV" and "Not Seared after SV", and it was better without searing.

That's definitely the best one to watch!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Not sure how a meat crust or a caramelized surface can taste worse than one without.

 [emoji]129300[/emoji] not saying microwave is anything remotely like SV cooking but, everyone was disappointed how this miracle of cooking turned out food with no color.
Then every trick in the book was used to try And make the food more appealing.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah---That thing is $75.
> I was thinking about getting one, and Mrs Bear asked if it makes it taste better or just look better. I said just look better----So we don't need one.
> I got a grill pan that adds grill marks instead.
> 
> I like the way he has the other two guys taste test & tell which way they like things best.
> 
> He did that with adding butter to the vac pack of meat & not adding butter, and it was unanimous----Don't bother with the butter on red meats.
> 
> He even did some types of meat "Seared after SV" and "Not Seared after SV", and it was better without searing.
> 
> That's definitely the best one to watch!!
> 
> 
> Bear



Eat with your eyes comes to mind.. lol


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings R Us said:


> Eat with your eyes comes to mind.. lol


Yeah---So they say. That to me is a mind over matter thing.

If it tastes better without searing I definitely would not sear. That's just stupid.

If it's a Tie, I wouldn't sear either, unless I had company for Dinner.

Bear


----------



## dooch

After your raving success with your SV, I had to see what this thing was all about, so I bought an immersion SV on E-bay, 80 bucks Canadian. Adir Chef, have done some carrots, excellent, Eggs, wonderful. and got some outside round cooking as we type, 17 hrs. on the timer, not real thick, used a bit of Broil King Perfect Steak marinade, did not want to over do it in the Vac pac. Will probably sear, and will let you know of the results. Will do the "Q" View when I post next.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dooch said:


> After your raving success with your SV, I had to see what this thing was all about, so I bought an immersion SV on E-bay, 80 bucks Canadian. Adir Chef, have done some carrots, excellent, Eggs, wonderful. and got some outside round cooking as we type, 17 hrs. on the timer, not real thick, used a bit of Broil King Perfect Steak marinade, did not want to over do it in the Vac pac. Will probably sear, and will let you know of the results. Will do the "Q" View when I post next.


Sounds Great Dooch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yeah if you're gonna take pics, it helps to give it a sear----Their kinda pale without that.

Hope you like it as much as I do!!

Bear


----------



## txdvr

Agreed! That was a good episode...


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys,
I'm working on fixing my threads that got messed up from moving to this new Forum with my Old Photobucket Pics.
All the Photobucket Pics are gone, so I need to redo nearly all my Pics, like this.

This one I just put ALL New Pics through this new Forum, because this one will end up in my Step by Step Index for all to use.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------

